# Cover Contest



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm pretty sure you guys don't know me but i'm gonna ask for your help anyways.
I made it into this maroon 5 cover contest thing on topblip and would love to at least get past the first round. lol.
So if you peeps like it, then could you "like" it on facebook, or tweet it. You don't have to but it would be nice of you guys.
I want to beat the girl that i'm going against lol.

Here is the Link to the bracket
Here is the Link to the video

I'm way down at the bottom right. My username is AndrewJayYang.

If you are looking at this, Thanks


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't think this is allowed without staff permission as this would be advertising...or maybe it is, I dunno.


*snip*


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2012)

If it is not allowed than please delete it. I didn't think it was.

Also,
Nice Opinion.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 19, 2012)

andy249901 said:


> If it is not allowed than please delete it. I didn't think it was.
> 
> Also,
> Nice Opinion.


Just PM a staff member to see if they'll allow it

Sure is.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> andy249901 said:
> 
> 
> > If it is not allowed than please delete it. I didn't think it was.
> ...


Will do


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 19, 2012)

Judge Mills Lane says: "I'll allow it!"


----------

